# U.S. 15th Most Free Nation in the World



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We can certainly criticize about the criteria used, etc..., but I agree that we have been on a consistent downward slope for years.



> But according to the Legatum Prosperity Index's findings for 2015, the U.S. is the healthiest country in the world. However, when it comes to freedom, an ideal most Americans pride themselves on, the U.S. falls to 15.
> 
> So what's the country with the most personal freedom? Canada, followed by New Zealand, Norway, Luxembourg and Iceland.
> 
> Read more here: U.S. is only 15th most free country in the world, study says | McClatchy DC


U.S. is only 15th most free country in the world, study says | McClatchy DC


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

We're the most Free Nation simply because 94% of the polled audience believes us to be? Uh, cool.. I guess. 

"I think I can, I think I can...."


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's only this way because of the Democrats , get rid of them and we will be back on top .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

acidMia said:


> We're the most Free Nation simply because 94% of the polled audience believes us to be? Uh, cool.. I guess.
> 
> "I think I can, I think I can...."


I did find that to be a tough sell given your communist leaders.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Personal freedom, as defined by the London-based Legatum Institute, measures a nation’s performance at both guaranteeing individual freedom and encouraging social tolerance.

So if we are more tolerant, we are more free? I do not think so! 

Canada was ranked number 1, LOL! Guns have been taken away, reading certain parts of the bible is considered hate speech - Oh but you can marry your hockey stick or a cup of Tim Horton's coffee so you must be freer.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> We can certainly criticize about the criteria used, etc..., but I agree that we have been on a consistent downward slope for years.
> 
> U.S. is only 15th most free country in the world, study says | McClatchy DC


I'm so sorry but this article is not about freedom. It is about being liberal. Their basis of social tolerance has nothing to do with freedom.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

6811 said:


> I'm so sorry but this article is not about freedom. It is about being liberal. Their basis of social tolerance has nothing to do with freedom.


True, hence my original disclaimer. Discussion material my friend.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Personal freedom, as defined by the London-based Legatum Institute, measures a nation's performance at both guaranteeing individual freedom and encouraging social tolerance.
> 
> So if we are more tolerant, we are more free? I do not think so!
> 
> Canada was ranked number 1, LOL! Guns have been taken away, reading certain parts of the bible is considered hate speech - Oh but you can marry your hockey stick or a cup of Tim Horton's coffee so you must be freer.


M&M and I seldom agree on much, but I think he's spot on here with his observation.

Also what is this state sponsored political violence we supposedly have that ranks us right up there with Saudi Arabia.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> True, hence my original disclaimer. Discussion material my friend.


Your disclaimer was spot on. I'm starting to suspect that this is some form of rouse to get the libtard modeling after the so called free countries like Canada, Norway or sweden. And Hong Kong labeled as safe? The writer obviously has no clue about Chinese Crimes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

6811 said:


> Your disclaimer was spot on. I'm starting to suspect that this is some form of rouse to get the libtard modeling after the so called free countries like Canada, Norway or sweden. And Hong Kong labeled as safe? The writer obviously has no clue about Chinese Crimes.


The left uses the Joseph Goebbels model of propaganda.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

6811 said:


> I'm so sorry but this article is not about freedom. It is about being liberal. Their basis of social tolerance has nothing to do with freedom.


We need to have different buttons for post I suggest

HELL NO
LIKE
REALLY LIKE
DAMN STRAIGHT

I would like to give @6811 a DAMN STRAIGHT for this post


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Legatum Institute can suck start a shottie for all I care. They mean nothing to me other than a front for those who are intent on a new world order and making money off the backs of those who produce. Screw them with a red hot poker.

Thanks for listening; :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Toal new world order BS. Liberal PC socialism has nothing to do with freedom.


----------

